# which nap?



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a 1/2" for texture and 3/8" for walls type of guy

You?

sorry, just trying to keep it alive in here guys


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I like my nap about 3:30 pm


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> I'm a 1/2" for texture and 3/8" for walls type of guy
> 
> You?


Seriously kid, you should step up to the big boy roller sleeves

3/4"-1 1/4" for texture, 1/2" for flat walls


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

martha...I'd take a nap with you anyday 

honestly-at any given time there are maybe 10 guys in here and I'm trying to strike up some conversation

hey look it's zorro...cool :zorro:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

:laughing:







:batman:I'm Batman


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

uHH oHH...

Must be raining today! ... All of the painters are in the forums! lol


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

No...no...it's past 9PM out here
We have however been in the bars since 3:30, and now it's...

Drunk Posting Time!!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Dang, I didn't hit until 4... i'm not drunk yet.. hold on, gimme a few.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

3/4" for darn near everything. 

If I had to use a 3/8" for walls, I'd be dipping 5X more than now. That would suck.


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok it's been a few.. I realized we don't have no females posting... Nat's hiding them all on CT.. so talk is slow...

Oh, ya.. 3/4 on most everything, 1 1/2 on block.


----------



## goodenough (May 4, 2007)

Well, I use 1/2" on shallow texture and smooth wall, 3/4" on deeper texture, 1" + on T-111 or stucco or block. And put my feet up for an hour or so when I get home.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use 3/4 for just about everything. Use 1/2 for back rolling ceilings.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

1/2 for most... Exterior 3/4 50/50.. I can't stand the stipple on anything bigger.. I use 3/8 for satin semi in bathrooms I think it gives its smooth finish.

Slick - love the Martha pic!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you guys sober again... or... back to drunk again?


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Back to drunk? WTF.... we never left.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

you should see martha...she's lit


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Martha said:


> *Uuuuuurrrrp!*


Howshid goin guyz!
Whoo hoo...Pahar Tayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

mohair to 3/8 if doors are rolled.
3/8 - 3/4 smoothwall or lite orange-peel texture.
3/4 - 1 1/4 heavier textures and outside.
r


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> 1/2 for most... Exterior 3/4 50/50.. I can't stand the stipple on anything bigger.. I use 3/8 for satin semi in bathrooms I think it gives its smooth finish.
> 
> Slick - love the Martha pic!



I bought like 500 50/50 sleeves from ICI then realized they shed like hell. I will never use a 50/50 again. Lambswool 1/2" - 1 1/2" or white dove 1/2"


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

welovepainting said:


> I bought like 500 50/50 sleeves from ICI then realized they shed like hell. I will never use a 50/50 again....


...huh...must be the ICI ones
I don't recall any of the ones I've used being shedders
(never used the ICI ones)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

slickshift said:


> ...huh...must be the ICI ones
> I don't recall any of the ones I've used being shedders
> (never used the ICI ones)


Yah, might have been their 'contractor' series covers. Not near as high quality as the Woosters I use. Never had a shed problem with those, ever.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yah, might have been their 'contractor' series covers. Not near as high quality as the Woosters I use. Never had a shed problem with those, ever.



Yeah thats what we bought wooster 50/50 I dont like them for flat or nearly flat finishes sure, but id much rather use a lambswool 1/2" or 3/4" they are worth the money


----------



## eric080 (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure if I am committing some painter's code of honor here but I had 10 interior panel doors to paint; decorator white (BM) and tried one of those 6" foam rollers. I did brush the inner panels but rolled everything else; came out very nice! With flotral added, it looks like glass now. I averaged 12 minutes per door side first coat. Your thoughts??
e


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

3/4 for walls

lambskin if i can find them


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure if I am committing some painter's code of honor here but I had 10 interior panel doors to paint; decorator white (BM) and tried one of those 6" foam rollers. I did brush the inner panels but rolled everything else; came out very nice! With flotral added, it looks like glass now. I averaged 12 minutes per door side first coat. Your thoughts??
> e[/quote/]
> You should be able to brush out a door and jamb in less then 20 minutes. Just my thoughts


----------



## RIckTan (Jun 21, 2007)

No Kiddin!


----------



## RIckTan (Jun 21, 2007)

Did you have to dip a lot?


----------



## sgrprince (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you guys using the deeper naps using 18" rollers? Seems like it would start getting pretty heavy.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

sgrprince said:


> Are you guys using the deeper naps using 18" rollers? Seems like it would start getting pretty heavy.


9" is the biggest I use.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

sgrprince said:


> Are you guys using the deeper naps using 18" rollers? Seems like it would start getting pretty heavy.


1/2" max on an 18" when using it for ceilings on a 16 foot pole
Yeah, it can get a little weighty and hard to control


----------



## YourWayPainting (Apr 18, 2007)

I love to use my 18" roller on the walls here. I just wish I could find a 1 1/4" lambswool cover. It gets a little bit heavy at the end of the day, but for rolling the walls, it just get the job done so much more quickly than a 9".


----------



## SgtBaldy (Aug 16, 2007)

3/4 Lamb for walls.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

It all depends on the job. Flat walls on some jobs get the 3/4 or 1/2 lambswool. The good ones, not the cheap ones. They leave a big stipple, but you can reduce it to almost a 50/50 stipple by rolling it out a little more.

All sleeves (except lambswool) get rolled in masking tape to remove any fuzz.

Plaster or other super smooth walls get the 50/50 3/8 or even 1/4.

I'm still experimenting with textured interior walls. Thinking they should invent a 1/2" mohair sleeve for textured walls. 

I like to brush doors, but sometimes I can't so I use either a 1/4 mohair mini or a mini with the white dove type sleeve.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

1/2'' for flat, 3/4'' and up for others


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

I use Wooster 
18" always
3/4 for Orange Peal
1/2" for flat finish with Matte paint leave it nice with no texture


----------



## art (Dec 22, 2007)

i use 1/2" on everything , works great , not to little not to much texture.


----------



## ProTouchPainting (Dec 28, 2007)

9 inch 3/4 50/50 Wooster for just about every thing here to.
Sometimes wool depending on my mood. 
1/2 inch wool for them heavy 18's. And boy can i put some paint on the wall with one of them suckers. But they sure make my back hurt by the end of the day.
And as for my alcohol level, well I'm 3/4's of the way there to. And its raining out side. :thumbsup:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I started using a 1/2" on my 14" roller - and the woman didn't like the stipple! It was actually because she had this lighting that showed up the walls too much. Had to go back and use a 3/8" roller - they are so slow going, especially when brand new. But then again - I was my rollers out with a pressure washer and get them really clean - and they behave more like larger naps - and I love it that way.


----------

